# 80 Grit Wood Turner's Wonders CBN Wheel



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have had a pair of Ken Rizza's wheels for going three years now … here's the review I posted in January 2014:
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3742

They are still doing a terrific job keeping my tools sharp!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

That's an awesome sharpening station.


----------

